# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  dream of holding a baby

## fr0zen

Hi everyone, I just registered recently and this is my first thread and I would like if anyone could interpret this dream. I will try to put down as much detail as I can remember.

I remember sitting down in some kind of large hall on seats which look similar to pews in a church. The hall was filled with them on the left side and right side and had an isle in the middle so people could walk down and choose a place to sit. There were people already sitting in these pews, and I remember sitting on the edge of one of these pews and across the other side of the pews was a woman there with a baby and asked me to hold it. I somehow already have the baby in my arms. Its head was resting on my right shoulder and at this point my emotions were really happy, I also had a smile on my face and thought along these lines "that this is the greatest gift you could have".

In front of all the pews was like a stage which had one of those large LCD televisions going across so like 3 LCD televisions going across and it was showing a really old show of some sort because the quality was as if it was an old film with scratches and dirt. Felt as if it was like 1940's because it looked really old. I don't remember what my feelings were at that time but it felt as if I was just observing what was being showed on the screens. 

I also remember seeing David Letterman in the isle standing up while the screen was showing. He had one of those smiles when you start talking about something that's funny. I don't remember my emotions at that time.

ps. I live in Australia, Sydney and I use to watch the David Letterman show but not for a long time now.

----------


## Naturally Lucid

Babies usually represent a new project or oportunity (or a real birth).... the rest of the dream relating to this is up to you to decide what it means relating to the "birth" of something new

----------


## unclesirbob

Hi

Well dreams can tap into important emotions that we have just felt. It may have been triggered in an extremely simple way this dream. Maybe you watched something on TV. Maybe you overheard someone speak. 

"that this is the greatest gift you could have".

Try to think about this quote. Meditate on it. Allow any thoughts to come into your head. It maybe that what triggered your  dream comes into your mind. Events from the previous day are especially important. Thoughts that you have just felt. 

------------------------

Dreams deal with extremes. If you truly understood the meaning of your dream it may be quite negative. We are our own worst judge. We try to detect signals coming from other people. Do people feel we are not cool or incompetent? The dream mind is often very harsh and honest. It tells us things that we do not like to admit to ourselves. It tells us things that we fear. Its worries about how others are seeing us. Its a big harsh dose of reality. 

Yet the dream mind also heads in the other direction. It captures our fantasies and positive feelings. Sometimes you wake up in a positive mood and feel that you are going to tackle a task in a particular way. You are invigorated and positive. Dreams then help motivate us. But often if we go too far in one direction our dreams tell us to cool down and not get carried away. This makes sense really. The dream mind then explores feelings connected with our judgment. We need to motivate ourselves but we also need to be realistic.

Try these pages as they help you understand the process of dreaming

http://www.unclesirbobby.org.uk/dreamessay.php
http://www.unclesirbobby.org.uk/dreamessayhowto.php
http://www.unclesirbobby.org.uk/dreamessayhowtopost.php
http://www.unclesirbobby.org.uk/dreambookpolice.php

-------------
http://www.scarboroughphotos.org.uk/...s/surfcity.php

----------

